# Keeping the edges of discs as new.



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I know this will come across as a bit anal and daft but I think we all are on here! I intend on putting the car into a show and shine competition in the summer. I've just bought some brembo discs for the car. I know that over time the edges of the disc may become rusty, however, I think they might have an anti-rust coating to prevent this? Can anyone clarify that?

So if they're not, is there some form of coating that *isn't paint* that i can use on the outer piece of the disc that doesn't come in contact with the pad to ensure that they stay nice and shiny? I was thinking oil of some form, but it'll be too runny and end in certain death! Something sticky and durable?? I'm stumped.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Can you not use lacquer ? Clear and should do the job...


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

You could paint the edge or once it has an even layer of surface corrosion you could use a rust neutralising product.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Zinc Aero Rotors are available either drilled or slotted, an optional anti-corrosion gold zinc coating benefits those who live in cold climates, where snow and road salt are commonly encountered. Zinc coating also benefits detailers who prefer no visible surface rust on the vanes and outer circumference of rotors Quick Stop Pro


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

hammerite krust on the edges on the disk turn them a blue colour and stop them rusting.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Get a set of spare disks for show shine, :lol: then they will look brand new.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Decrease them, key the surface and paint with heat proof paint like exhaust or manifold paint. BMW discs are a primer grey colour not masked hub and outer sprayed, pad takes of the excess paint.


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

I painted my last set with high temp paint, do it prior to fitting and then any vents etc can be done.

Don't paint the pad surface though as this can contaminate the pads....


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

How come you don't want a painted finish mate?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

hammerite will give a good finish 
have won awards in the past


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

What's wrong with silver hammerite sprayed onto the non contact surfaces? Doesn't come off with the heat either.

Not the closest picture but they look a lot cleaner that rusty discs.


----------

